# Bad start to the year



## 14141 (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi to all,I was just wondering if anyone else has had a bad start to the year so far? I dont know if it is the heat we have had (Western Australia) or the fact that I started on the 'pill', but I have been feeling terrible and am so very tired all the time.With the nausea,aches and pains - especially with my neck - restless legs and not seeming to be able to gain any energy, (I have even been falling asleep every afternoon!) I am beginning to wonder if I will get out of this down-period.I also have IBS-D, which has been playing up and am bloated, so this hasnt helped.I suppose the reason I am telling this is that I am just wondering if anyone has any advice or thoughts on what I could do to help my situation and hopefully make the coming months more bearable than these past three.Thanks for listening


----------



## 14480 (Sep 3, 2006)

I am really sorry you are struggling so much right now. I send all of my good spirits and hope for you to find some relief. It has been a horrible year for me. My pain is at its highest, my mental state is at its worst, and I am just really struggling. I try to take things day by day.. trying to find even the smallest things I can do to take care of myself during the day and to find joy. It is very hard though.. I know you aren't alone. But I'm just sad for all of us.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hi Carollene!Sorry I am so slow with a reply! I am having computer trouble.







You know, this year has been especially bad for me so far too, and I'm not sure why either. It's frustrating, isn't it?There are some good tips on how to cope with an especially bad flare (or an especially extended one) here:http://ibsgroup.org/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f...261/m/983105642And a few more good tips on this website too:http://www.ahummingbirdsguide.com/helpyhints.htmThat second link has SO much information on it. I hope some of the tips will help you, at least a little. I think there really is an art to managing a chronic, cyclical illness like ours. It isn't an exact science, since what worked for us yesterday, might not work for us today. But I sure hope that some of those tips might help you. And remember you are not alone. There are a lot of us who are in extended flares right now, for whatever reason.(((((((((( hugs ))))))))))) going out to you!


----------

